# Anyone know this fish?



## Miss Angel (May 2, 2013)

Hi, struggled to find were to post this. 

We bought an Aquarium Carp (read up and they don't exist?) a couple of months ago now and it's growing quite quickly (it was less than 1" and now a good 3")

Wanting to find out what it is so that we know we are looking after it properly. 

Not the best pic but i can try and get better if needed (Camera shy little bugger)

Thank in advance, Emma.


----------



## Miss Angel (May 2, 2013)

We have been told it's a carp, What size will we have to remove from the tank (60L)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well.....the picture doesn't show up...there are many species of fish in the carp family..from guppies to koi..koi can reach a metre or more.many others will grow to be 20-40 cm or so...you will need to more it very soon..


----------



## Miss Angel (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, Does it not show on the attachment? He's silver with a couple black markings. barbs on mouth about 4mm.

If he is a carp hoping to be able to wait for warmer weather and pass him over to a friend who has a pond. 

I will get better photo when i get the chance and maybe when the photo shows i may get some advise.

Thank you.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Uploading it to any picture based site will be the easiest. My favorite is www.tinypic.com


----------



## Miss Angel (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like a Koi to me. Perhaps someone else can verify?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep ; that is indeed a koi..


----------

